# Feeding expanded kibble



## martincho (Jul 12, 2012)

Fifteen years ago I was told to pre-expend the kibble for my puppies before feeding it to them in order to prevent gastric problems. Apparently they can eat too much dry kibble and it can cause all manner of issues when it expands in their stomach.

I am doing this with my new puppies but don't remember for how long I am supposed to do it. Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I wet my kibble but don't soak it, if that makes sense? I scoop it out, pour some water on, and feed it (so it's not expanding). Personally I think bloat is mainly genetic. It seems that no matter what or how or when you feed, there will be dogs who have bloated doing just that. I add water to my kibble these days because it is SO hot lately.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have always soaked a kibble to see what happens to it. Some expand a lot some hardly at all. I usually do a 30 minute presoak right or wrong, though because I think it aids digestion. FWIW I soaked one food once for 15 *hours* and it still had not dissolved! The Nature's Logic I am feeding Grim has pretty much disintegrated in 30 minutes.


----------



## KennyFrench (Jun 13, 2012)

martincho said:


> I am doing this with my new puppies but don't remember for how long I am supposed to do it. Any pointers would be appreciated.


I would suggest doing a test. Take a few bits of kibble, soak in water, and time it.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

i soak their food w/warm water for 1/2hr at least. I feed TOTW and Merricks.


----------



## martincho (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry, I obviously wasn't clear in my post.

I am not asking for how long I am supposed to soak the kibble.

My question is about until what age I should feed them soaked kibble.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is hard. I usually start them out with moistened kibble at about 4 weeks old. I have a large puppy right now who turned 5 weeks old today and he is eating some dry. He has teeth and is eating it. I guess I would probably go to between 5-6 weeks moistening it.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it does help with bloat..my opinion...its controversial...however, if there is the slightest chance it helps, whats the big deal, there's no time limit as far as I know. Tazor prefers his food soaked now, won't even eat it otherwise.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

No puppies, but I soak feed for two of my adults-one female with Mega-e and my male who has choked on dry-their feed is covered in water and place in the fridge between feedings-nuked a few second-a little more water is used in rinsing the container. I've lived through one GDV and practice preventive care daily.


----------

